# Ocean scent



## Neve

I want to try making a blue ombre soap when my stuff arrives and I would like it to smell like the ocean. None of the fragrances I looked at really sounded like they would smell of the beach. They seemed more floral. Do you guys have any recommendations?

I am also getting seaweed powder, could I use it in the soap? I bought it more for facial masks... And I think I might have read it was no good for CP?

And now I'm writing this an idea came to me - has anyone replaced water with seawater? Not that I have access to any...


----------



## lsg

Here is a blend that I have used with success:
 38% lavender
 25% rosemary
 25% bergamot
 12% eucalyptus


----------



## TVivian

I got a sample from Peak candle and soap supply called "ocean" I really like it! Not sweet or floral at all. It really smells like the ocean. I'm planning on ordering a full size bottle.


----------



## Neve

lsg I have all those I'll mix them up and see what I think. 

And TVivian I will look up that Ocean scent thanks! It would be worth a special order to me for a real ocean smell. I miss the ocean so much.


----------



## cmzaha

Neve said:


> I want to try making a blue ombre soap when my stuff arrives and I would like it to smell like the ocean. None of the fragrances I looked at really sounded like they would smell of the beach. They seemed more floral. Do you guys have any recommendations?
> 
> I am also getting seaweed powder, could I use it in the soap? I bought it more for facial masks... And I think I might have read it was no good for CP?
> 
> And now I'm writing this an idea came to me - has anyone replaced water with seawater? Not that I have access to any...


 
Soapsupplies.net has a great fragrance called Salty Sea Air. It reminds me of all my years of sandbuggying on the beach at Pismo. Just enough salty mixed with green. It will accelerate so I would suggest full water for the first time. I have even mixed this fo with citrus and find it divine. It is really the best Ocean fo I have found. It sticks like glue and is quite strong so can be used at .7 oz ppo
Do go light on the seaweed powder or you will have a bar of soap that smells like  ocean bottom silt, and believe me the ocean silt stinks


----------



## Neve

Looks like soapsupplies.net doesn't ship outside the US. So that rules out salty air...


----------



## Tienne

I know Gracefruit has some ocean scents, but I haven't tried any of them myself yet. There's one called Marina and one called Nautical and another one called Ocean Breeze or Ocean Mist or something like that.

Soaping 101 has made soap using ocean water;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqOmawb4WLw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqOmawb4WLw[/ame]


----------



## smeetree

I recommend spirulina. It has that scent. Maybe infusing the powder into your oil would tone down the green.


----------



## TVivian

I was at the beach today and thought more about this post.. so from what I read it looks like sea water has 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt in every 8 ounces. So I'm thinking you could use 1 cup in a 3 pound batch without compromising lather (I'm sure someone will correct me if that doesn't sound right) I'm not sure if you'd have to boil it first? Interesting and I may want to try it..  

 here's a picture I took today to inspire


----------



## kazmi

TVivian I envy that you could go to the beach today.  It's brutally cold here with lots of snow  :-( Thanks for the pics so I could dream.


----------



## TVivian

It has been lovely here this week,those are my children you see in the very cold Pacific Ocean. I wouldn't mind snow and am envious of those who get a white Christmas. I only see snow once or twice every few years!


----------



## cmzaha

Neve said:


> Looks like soapsupplies.net doesn't ship outside the US. So that rules out salty air...


Sorry I did not realize you are not from the US. Nope she does not


----------



## cmzaha

TVivian said:


> I was at the beach today and thought more about this post.. so from what I read it looks like sea water has 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt in every 8 ounces. So I'm thinking you could use 1 cup in a 3 pound batch without compromising lather (I'm sure someone will correct me if that doesn't sound right) I'm not sure if you'd have to boil it first? Interesting and I may want to try it..  View attachment 5116
> here's a picture I took today to inspire


 
I would only use water from Catalina or San Clemente, or at least 5 miles out and away from the rigs. Our local water is just not clean enough in my opinion. By the way Spirulina will only give color not scent to the soap. Kelp powder will leave scent, but is thought to be good for the skin. I make a caffeinated kelp salt bar that is quite popular


----------



## new12soap

TVivian said:


> I was at the beach today and thought more about this post.. so from what I read it looks like sea water has 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt in every 8 ounces. So I'm thinking you could use 1 cup in a 3 pound batch without compromising lather


 
Huh?

I'm not sure how you got to one cup of salt in 3lbs of oils; a very rough converstion of weight to volume only means 6 cups of oils, which would be 3 tablespoons of salt. But, I think you would base your salt on the water content, not the oils, and that would be around 18oz of water, so a little over 2 cups of water and about a tablespoon of salt. Even at those levels I find the suppression of lather noticeable, others may not mind. YMMV

edited to add: I have heard of using ocean water, but filter it thru a coffee filter and/or boil it first, just to make sure it is clean and any microorganisms are killed.


----------



## TVivian

new12soap said:


> Huh?
> 
> I'm not sure how you got to one cup of salt in 3lbs of oils; a very rough converstion of weight to volume only means 6 cups of oils, which would be 3 tablespoons of salt. But, I think you would base your salt on the water content, not the oils, and that would be around 18oz of water, so a little over 2 cups of water and about a tablespoon of salt. Even at those levels I find the suppression of lather noticeable, others may not mind. YMMV
> 
> edited to add: I have heard of using ocean water, but filter it thru a coffee filter and/or boil it first, just to make sure it is clean and any microorganisms are killed.




I never said one cup of salt. I was talking about using 1 cup of saltwater for the ENTIRE batch. Which in 3 pounds of oil would equal 1/2 teaspoon PPO. Not sure where you got 1 cup of salt from. And yes, I agree about microorganisms and polluted water.. Makes sense. It was just a theory!


----------



## new12soap

TVivian said:


> I never said one cup of salt. I was talking about using 1 cup of saltwater for the ENTIRE batch. Which in 3 pounds of oil would equal 1/2 teaspoon PPO. Not sure where you got 1 cup of salt from. And yes, I agree about microorganisms and polluted water.. Makes sense. It was just a theory!


 
Oooohhhhhkay, yes, that makes more sense! Sorry, I misunderstood your earlier post, I read that as using one cup of salt in a 3lb batch of oil. My mistake!

No, I do not think that much salt will impact your lather, give it a try


----------



## Neve

Just a theory for me as well as long as I am living ten hours from the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## cmzaha

Neve said:


> Just a theory for me as well as long as I am living ten hours from the Pacific Ocean.


 
Most tropical fish stores sell Sea Water from Catalina, and it does honestly come from Catalina. I know they are still in business delivering sea water since I just saw a truck a few days ago. You can certainly do the same thing with buying sea salt and adding it to your lye water


----------



## neeners

now I want to go to the ocean to grab some water...should it be the Caribbean side or atlantic??


----------



## Ancel

I'll swap a jar of Caribbean water for one of snowmelt


----------



## Neve

Unfortunately they charge $38.45 to ship a 4 ounce bottle.



TVivian said:


> I got a sample from Peak candle and soap supply called "ocean" I really like it! Not sweet or floral at all. It really smells like the ocean. I'm planning on ordering a full size bottle.


----------



## TVivian

Neve said:


> Unfortunately they charge $38.45 to ship a 4 ounce bottle.




Ugh that's robbery!!


----------



## Neve

Yup. That's why I can't buy from the US. Last bulk apothecary order was $40 goods, $40 shipping and the icing on the cake, $40 in duty fees!


----------



## Ancel

It's illegal to 'import' essential oils or fragrance oils into Costa Rica. I have to rely on people coming to visit to bring them in. Some have had luck in having their friends bundle them up like birthday presents and mailing them, but for bulk oils it's not worth the risk. Bah.


----------



## neeners

i'm in your boat Ancel.  I've never tried to order and mail ANYTHING here.  it's too much hassle.  I just bring it in myself or get friends to bring stuff in for me.  you can't even hide things here b/c any packages gets sent to the post office, and you have to pick it up, and OPEN it there!  THEN they decide how much duty/taxes to charge.  everything is minimum 60%.  sigh.....


----------



## Tienne

Soapmaking isn't cheap, but I am getting fleeced by shipping costs and import taxes. I pay more in taxes and postage than I do for whatever I am ordering. Always! BB for example charges $43 dollars to have ONE oz of mica sent over. ONE! That is just ridiculous. In my next life, I want to own a postal service.


----------



## Saponista

That's horrendous!!! And I complained about the £25 duty I had to pay on some silicone molds from China.


----------



## sakura1024

It's been a long time since I've been so happy to live in the US. I'm so sorry you guys have to pay that much!


----------

